# Question about nicotine strength



## Johan Heyns (16/11/15)

Hello everyone

I am currently considering to buy an Ego One as an upgrade/compact device. I also want to buy some VM eliquid with it. The thing is I am not sure which strength nicotine I must buy. I will primarily be using the 1.0 ohm coil in it. For mouth to lung inhales. So which nicotine strength will be best to buy? Also can you guys maybe suggest some of VM's best flavours?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/15)

Johan Heyns said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am currently considering to buy an Ego One as an upgrade/compact device. I also want to buy some VM eliquid with it. The thing is I am not sure which strength nicotine I must buy. I will primarily be using the 1.0 ohm coil in it. For mouth to lung inhales. So which nicotine strength will be best to buy? Also can you guys maybe suggest some of VM's best flavours?
> 
> ...


VM4 is always a winner, their Strawberry is also very nice if you like fruit. For a coffee type flavour try their Dean.

Regarding nic concentration it helps to get an idea of what you were smoking, I basically take the nic of your cigarette and multiply it by 1.5 to get a starting point for your juice. If you find it too strong then you can simply dilute it with a lower nic strength version of the same juice or just dilute it with plain Glycerin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/11/15)

I also vape on 1 ohm coils and use between 12 - 6 mg nicotine, mostly 12mg during the day when I need the 'hit'.

I'd say start with 12mg and if its too strong for you, you can always dilute it like Bumblebee mentioned

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (16/11/15)

Johan Heyns said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am currently considering to buy an Ego One as an upgrade/compact device. I also want to buy some VM eliquid with it. The thing is I am not sure which strength nicotine I must buy. I will primarily be using the 1.0 ohm coil in it. For mouth to lung inhales. So which nicotine strength will be best to buy? Also can you guys maybe suggest some of VM's best flavours?
> 
> ...


When I started vapeing I used 18% nic. and that did the trick...for me! I;m down to around 3%.If you use a local vender see what he suggests then it's up to how you feel.Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief (16/11/15)

VM menthol, and the ever popular (can't believe it wasn't posted first) VM tropical ice! 12mg should be good. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/15)

Johan Heyns said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am currently considering to buy an Ego One as an upgrade/compact device. I also want to buy some VM eliquid with it. The thing is I am not sure which strength nicotine I must buy. I will primarily be using the 1.0 ohm coil in it. For mouth to lung inhales. So which nicotine strength will be best to buy? Also can you guys maybe suggest some of VM's best flavours?
> 
> ...



Hi @Johan Heyns 
If i may ask, what strength liquid are you using now and on what equipment and what power?

Also, what flavours do you like? Tobacco? Dessert? Minty/Menthol? Fruits?

Do you like a strong throat hit or a smooth light type of vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (16/11/15)

I had some 12 and 18mg juice I bought for the twisp edge, and I can honestly say that they are completely unvapeable in the eGo One. Personally I feel 6mg gives a good balance on 1 Ohm coils, but I think some juices should be fine on 9. Haven't tried though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

